# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Echo Dot Kids Edition, voice assistant device, Amazon.com, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Amazon.com, Inc.

Home page - amazon.com/echodotkidsedition

Amazon Echo Family, smart speakers

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo now has a kid mode

Published on Apr 25, 2018




> Alexa now has a child-friendly mode with extra content for the 12-and-under crowd. Amazon is also selling a special kids edition of the Echo Dot.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon announces new Echo Dot and Alexa features for kids"

by Tristan Greene
April 25, 2018

----------

